# 2009 Murano undercarriage deflector?



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

Sorry, not sure what to call the part...its located under the front end and appears to just be a large plastic piece that guards against rocks and other debris. Anyway, mine is now missing...not sure what the hell happened to it...and i cannot seem to find a Nissan exploded parts view showing that piece. Does anyone have an idea what its called and where i can get a part number?...I tried the Nissan web site that has the exploded views but I just do not see it...next stop is to try my nearest dealer....thought i would give this a try first...


----------



## Dcal1963 (Jul 11, 2014)

I think i found it...NI1228114, New Front Lower Engine Splash Shield


----------

